# where does all my slot car money go



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)




----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

this is







what happens when you let the wife out by herself


----------



## Car-guy (Dec 23, 2008)

That sucks!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Aw man, that's gonna run ya! Bummer! 

My wife and two daughters all drive. Besides just being high maintenance, they ocassionally get boo-boos on their cars. I could show what happens when you let teenage daughter drive but it is just too painful. Could have paid for Kastleburg Raceway twice over...

Russ the drowning in estrogen Hutt... :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Pop the side marker back in and tell to suck it up. She drives a dented car now.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Get yourself a Checker. I had one that was hit so hard in a parking lot that it knocked the front wheels over a concrete parking bumper. Not even a scratch. Who needs crumple zones when you drive heavy American metal.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Maybe it's me but that car had to be going pretty fast in reverse for that to happen considering the mud splatter marks off of the FRONT of the rear wheelwell! Funny, nothing on the rear of the wheelwell??? I don't know much about the new VW bugs, but if they are front wheel drive, you can do one heck of a donut in it in reverse! Not accusing anyone...just saying. That bumper can't be cheap. Bummer


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

twolff said:


> Pop the side marker back in and tell to suck it up. She drives a dented car now.


 
I agree -- bang it back out and drive it. Who is to say she won't do it again the day after you get it fixed?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Total bummer, but not totalled!!! I agree... Pop it out, pop in a new marker and mix up a little goop... make sure you use a blue one!!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Be grateful she didn't knock in the opposite rear corner. There is an evaporative emissions cannister back there, and it loses airseal real easy. Hello check engine light. Those bumpers don't bang out well either, dern it, all foam back there. My condolences, but it's hard to not want to come to the aid of a dinged up Bug.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I may be alone out here but, all I spend my money on is HO. Cars, that is. I have as much fun shopping for them as I do running them. I'm sick. 50 cars since Feb? One day at a time?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*bummer dude...*

John,

Hey man that bites. She has to be hurting also as she is a huge VW nut. 

Bob...at least she didn't roll it...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bummer Dude  If you can't bang the dent out... Just go to you local auto parts store and get a can of "El Bondo". Fill it , paint it , dip it in Future (oh wait that slot cars) and you're good to go. Well the Bondo and paint should work.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

resinmonger said:


> Aw man, that's gonna run ya! Bummer!
> 
> My wife and two daughters all drive. Besides just being high maintenance, they ocassionally get boo-boos on their cars. I could show what happens when you let teenage daughter drive but it is just too painful. Could have paid for Kastleburg Raceway twice over...
> 
> Russ the drowning in estrogen Hutt... :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:




I waited till mine grew up to have $$ for slot cars .With my two sons between 8 cars between them and all the college $$ Hey I could cast up a large rubber bumper for the front and back and then you'll just bounce off people plus it covers up the dent :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Farfegnuggen?


----------

